# Urgent temporary cat adoption can any one help please



## rosaostad (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi, I'm in need of urgent temporary adoption for my two one year old cats in Swansea wales UK or surrounding areas. Unfortunately I have to move back home with short notice on the 15th March and cannot have them back until October, it would be for 6-7 months at the most. I am really desperate not to lose my cats completely so if any one can offer any help or advise on what i can do. I have posted on temporary cat adoption on Facebook but haven't had any replies, I have tried catteries but i cannot afford to keep them at a shelter for the length of time that i need. Any advise is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I am too far but I have seen good advice posted in other threads like yours. @chillminx gave good advice. I only know a few people here but maybe they can advise. 
@Trixie1 @Summercat @SbanR .
I suggest you look up some fosters who post on the site. Maybe a foster home would be your answer. I'm so glad you care so much about your kitties. I wish you all Good luck!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm afraid I haven't any experience in this area. The advice I've generally seen given is to contact your local rescues to see if they have any fosterers or volunteers who would be able to care for your cats. 
Besides the upkeep of your cats, you would also need to be prepared to make a donation to the charity. Good luck


----------



## rosaostad (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you for your replies. I'm going to have a look on the forums for fosterers and advice now this afternoon. A foster home would be great if i can find one near or in my area. I'm prepared to make a donation and can pay for everything they need. I have contacted the local rspca but they cannot help foster them with so little time as there is a waiting list. They gave me the number for a trust that can foster pets but it's for over 60s only(im 30), they are however kindly trying to find out if there is anything else out there for me. I love my cats so much and it will be utterly devestating if i can't find a place, i found this forum after desperately searhing online for anything that could help in some way. I very much appreciate thw time and messages from you both. Thanks


----------

